# per push price ?



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I have always priced my commercial lots by the inch.. Im priceing a lot now that a guy always did him self, and hes not sure how he wants it priced.. I have my numbers for by the inch (1-3 4-6 ) My question is how to price it as per push, I guess 2-3 and a final plow... Wondering if per push price should reflecte the 1-3 price I have?? 
thanks


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I would do it 2-3" and a final push for clean up. How big is the lot and what would your 1-3 price be for the lot?

My family owns a 16 unit (with 4 small commercial units) that requires 1.5 spots per unit or something like that (so around 30 spots) and we pay $120 for our lot and sidewalks every 3"


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

??????? wow


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I would quote a per push based on your 4-6 time. Just don't word it 4-6. Word it as per push without the measurement. Then typically you would be making money on the smaller pushes to make up for the larger, it should even out.


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

What would you charge for a 6" push for that lot? Id use that as a price. Most customers i have that "aren't sure" are concerned about paying to much, and don't want it to be plowed at only two inches on a perpush plan. So i always give those folks a higher price.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

im at 900 for my 4-6.. its basically two separate lots.. if I were to push this at 900 every two to three inches during a storm.. I don't think they will pay that.. I guess this is why im not understanding this per push pricing...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If you price it 1-3 just make sure that you're showing up at every 1-3 and bill for it. Make sure he understands this as for some "per push" translates to per event.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

my 1-3 for storm is 600. if I am to do it per push on a 2-3 trigger should I be billing 300 for each visit..? also if ther is more snow then 3" at end how do u bill that or not ?


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding*

We offer a snow estimating package the calculates time and material based on your equipment size and use rates. Check it out at www.profitsareus.com. Put our 36 years of experience to work for you. Call me if you have any questions 800-845-0499. We've been a sponsor on here for many years.


----------



## fast*st (Jan 7, 2009)

This per push is a little new to me as well, I'm picking up two more residential customers who want a per-push rate as that's what they have been paying. I generally charge per storm up to 12" and up to 24 hours, so I can go back as many times as I want and baby my truck along. I've just retired my 1989 250 with 560k miles on it. I'd rather push a few times gently than have to grind through 3' of slop in one shot. BTDT. So it sounds like the goal is charge 'per push' and leave the trigger amount something reasonable, 2-3 inches per pass?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll say it,go seasonal.


----------



## fast*st (Jan 7, 2009)

grandview;2089479 said:


> I'll say it,go seasonal.


you sure said it  Seasonal guys in newengland got slaughtered last season. 3x the normal amount of snow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

fast*st;2089592 said:


> you sure said it  Seasonal guys in newengland got slaughtered last season. 3x the normal amount of snow.


Ya, but how many times did they go out?


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

grandview;2089595 said:


> Ya, but how many times did they go out?


3x the normal amount. I had a good amount of seasonals that were great all December and January when it didn't snow. Then Mother Nature made me her bish in February.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

And how many times you guys been out this year? You should be making it up this year.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

abbe;2089608 said:


> 3x the normal amount. I had a good amount of seasonals that were great all December and January when it didn't snow. Then Mother Nature made me her bish in February.


This means nothing. What is your normal pushes for the season and how many in Feb did you do?


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

If you really want actual numbers, I pull it up tomorrow and post up


----------



## fast*st (Jan 7, 2009)

grandview;2089595 said:


> Ya, but how many times did they go out?


 well, for Feb, probably 5-6x the normal amount, Dec was about normal and Jan was low but multiple 1' plus storms, up to 3.5 feet with drifting, not a bundle of laughs.


----------

